# Question on Plum wood



## cptn jon (May 20, 2012)

I just picked up some small branches from a plum tree. I found out that it was an ornamental tree and that the fruit is about the size of grapes. My question is: Is this type good for smoking and if so should, I remove the bark?   I would also like to know if Mulberry wood would be useable for smoking?  I also have received some Concord Grape Vine cuttings - how well will this work for smoking?  Jon


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 20, 2012)

I've used plum for smoking and grilling a lot. Don't know about Mulberry.


----------



## tjohnson (May 20, 2012)

Plum, Mulberry and Grape Vines are all good for smoking

Grape Vines will give a kind of tart smell to the smoke

Don't throw them out!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (May 20, 2012)

I like using plum wood. I didn't remove the bark on mine.


----------

